
Creationism, Unchallenged - nikbackm
https://slatestarcodex.com/2020/05/28/creationism-unchallenged/
======
ZeroGravitas
This fits a pattern for this blog of hyper-rationalizing things in his bubble
that he doesnt agree with.

i.e. he doesn't belive in creationism, but seems to blame the people pointing
out that its false more. And asserts without evidence that once they shut up
the whole issue faded away.

When Trump was on the rise he argued that most of his friends (which he was
claiming weren't crazy republicans) saw more threat of authoritarianism from
college campus protestors. I check in every so often to see if his friend
group have changed their mind but it seems his audience has a strong streak of
active Trump suppprters (see the comments) which means he takes basically the
same approach to Trump that he takes to Creationism and blames the liberal
media for even mentioning it.

